# Worried about getting a Bengal kitten.. Please help



## Jbrooke13 (May 10, 2015)

Hi guys,

I've been really excited as I'm getting a Bengal seal Lynx point kitten in four days. The main reason for me getting a kitten is that I spend most of my time alone and have severe anxiety and depression so really want a companion. I wanted a Bengal because I would love a character and a cat who will do more than just lie around. I want to be able to walk him so I can get out of the house and give him a good run around. My
Only concern is whether or not I should let him outside and get a cat flap or shall I keep him indoors?

I'm 21 and will have the energy to play with him etc but I'm not sure if it'll be enough when I'm not in the house. A friend who is a vet said that bengals are often not friendly and that they wreck houses.. However I've researched them online and have heard they are not. He also said to let him outside but I heard bengals can attack cats and I don't want him to be run over!

Any Bengal owners got any advice?
Sorry for the long post and many thanks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not a Bengal owner but I wouldn't advise letting him roam. If he gets plenty of play time he shouldn't be a problem and most likely will sleep when you are out. Bengals are very active and intelligent cats and he will require a lot of stimulating play and places to climb. Make sure that the breeder you are getting him from is reputable and socialises kittens before they leave.
If possible you could have an outside run for him or cat-proof your garden so that he can have outdoor time to use up his energy


----------



## Jbrooke13 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reply; I have a three story house with lots of stairs so my thinking is that he will probably sprint up and down when I'm not in? This will be in a few months when he's able to roam without me being there. I just don't want him to get really bored and start tearing furniture! I'm hoping that if I get lots of scratching posts and climbing towers he'll be ok... 

thanks again


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Bengals from good breeders can be very sweet cats though some still have issues once they mature around 1-2 years of age, unfortunately there are also a ton of not so good breeders around as well so you have to be very careful in choosing a breeder.

Any outdoor cat can attack another, not just Bengals, I wouldn't let him roam though - as I wouldn't let any cat roam. Sounds like you are quite prepared to put the time into playing with him and providing stimulation.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

How exciting, we must see pictures when you get him! Out of interest is there a reason you didn't decide to go for two kittens? I only ask because we got two litter mates together (not Bengals but another active breed - Abyssinian) and they do occupy and comfort each other a lot, especially when you are not there.

My boyfriend has a relative who has a Bengal and he's incredibly friendly, rolling around on his back for tummy rubs and generally entertaining everyone. I think your boy will be good company for you. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

A Bengal sounds like a good fit for you, a breed that can't be ignored and will keep you entertained and busy.

At my last home there was a free roaming Bengal regularly in the neighbourhood, a really big boy 7-8kg he was quite a formidable sight. But he was a favourite with the kids in the area, a really friendly boy and a proper tart for belly rubs. I knew where the owner lived and this boy had a huge territory to be in my neighbourhood. I think they do like to roam but I would worry too much to let mine cats out tbh.

With a three storey house I reckon you should be fine, especially if you can add an outdoor run of some sort.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Just wondering if a dog might be a better pet in that you have to take it for walks, and taking a dog for a walk is fairly social so far as I can tell from my very limited experience - dog walkers talk to other dog walkers. There are lots of lovely dogs in need of good homes. You can do a lot of training with a dog as well, including obedience classes, which is more social stuff for you as well.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Would also add that you have to be very careful buying a Bengal kitten. There are lots of people selling alleged 'bengals' which are nothing more than nicely marked domestics, plus they are more prone to HCM than many other breeds and the unscrupulous don't test (ultrasound) their breeding cats. Orientals & Siamese are also very outgoing people-oriented breeds, without the HCM problems. If you would be interested in an adult there are several specialist breed rescues covering the whole of the UK.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Generally Bengals are a friendly breed unless like mentioned, they were not socialised properly and intoduced to humans at the right age (this is true for most cats). I think a lot of Bengals end up in rescue because people don't understand how much exercise they need. But you seem to understand that you'd need to play with a Bengal a lot of the day and not just buy toys and give to the cat. And since you've got time you could probably train the cat to do some cool tricks like fetch .

A number of Bengal owners also have a wheel for their Bengals - a bit like a hamster wheel but the cats seem to love it. It provides them with exercise when you're not able to give them some. Like this one: http://www.maclawwheel.co.uk/


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I see a lot of Bengals at shows, and they sound a very good match for you - they are very high energy, entertaining and will keep you on your toes! You're going to need a lot of toys and scratching posts/trees to keep him entertained, fishing style wands like the Flying Frenzy will be essential for chase play.

A friend of mine has a Bengal he and his wife take for walks on a harness - haven't met her myself, but she's a very sociable cat. You will need a very secure harness, of course - I have a Happy House Cat walking jacket which is very good (made to measure too), and Mywood have a good reputation too. Don't go with the run of the mill pet store harnesses - they are nowhere near as secure as a walking jacket.

An exercise wheel may be a good idea, too - this is different design to the one ALR posted, takes up a bit less space. http://purrfecthomes.co.uk/index.php?id_product=9&controller=product

I agree you shouldn't let him roam - most reputable Pedigree breeders specify indoor only in their contracts anyway.


----------



## ownedbycat (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a Bengal cross now 10 months old. He's a lovely boy. He loves other cats. Our first cat Rosie he really loved. Unfortunately when she went we were really worried he would get depressed as he was obsessed with her. We ended getting him another play mate. A Maine coone cross kitten. He was fine with him. He had the odd hiss for an hour or so and tapped him on the head a few times and then they started playing.

He's a very friendly cat and like the others loves his belly rubbed. He goes outside and has no problems. If anything he is scared of other cats maybe as he's not very big yet.
There are pics of my cats in that section of the forum if you want to take a look.


----------

